# 6.0 Ford diesel miles



## spoonman1960 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a 2007 Ford F-250 with the 6.0 diesel in it. So far i have had zero problems and have hit 70000 miles. This is my first diesel and i wonder how many miles these 6.0 s are good for. Anyone out there with a bunch of miles ???


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I didn't know any truck lasted more than 20,000!.......


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

you have a ways to go... my cousin has 230k on his 6.0


----------



## 68rustbucket (Dec 3, 2009)

242,000 miles on a 2003 F250 6.0 KR c/c 4x4 long bed, ordered the first day the dealership started taking orders. Took delivery 12/2002. Had a few issues, finally got them all worked out after 180,000 miles. A new set of injectors on my dime seemed to fix it right up. Better mileage and more power than when it was new.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

i got 148,000 on my 05 f250 that has a 6.0


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

93,000 on my 06 king ranch. Had the EGR, a couple injectors and ficm replaced so far.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

86,600 miles on my 06, had the EGR and FICM replaced


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

06 6.0 with 99,800mi egr replaced twice and head gaskets once


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ford Truck*

I have 100,000 miles on my 06. I put 180,000 on my 00 and it was still running great, but that was a different motor. Not stopping until 200,000 this time.


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

Spoon

I have heard horror stories on the 6.0, but I have not heard anything on the 07' 6.0

I have an 03' and last year the EGR had to be replaced, along with the radiator that the EGR ruined with motor oil, but the truck had 220,000 miles and I had not done anything to it but some earlier warranty work.

I really liked the truck, but bought a new one and now it is just setting, collecting dust. 

I hope yours turns out to get a half a million miles.

baynick


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*07 F250 Lariat FX4*

87,500 on my 07 (with a 6.0). I have had multiple injectors go out (all at one time), rear brake caliper lock up, a vacuum pump and a new fuel pump.


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

135,000 on my 04 350 longbed. 2 turbo's 2 head gaskets, egr, 2 glowplugs, and a glowplug module. I hope this is all that happens. I love the truck and don't plan on getting rid of it any time soon.

Dave


----------



## scottm0821 (Jan 4, 2010)

04' F-250 XLT CC FX4 PSD-
Mods-
SCT custom tune since 80k miles
egr delete
completely straight piped
35's

Replaced:
3 injectors
turbo
cam sensor
up tube
fuel pump
(all these parts were replaced due to wreck)

110k miles going strong!


----------



## blackwaterstroker (May 29, 2009)

I had 180k on my 2003 6.0 before I traded it for my New Tacoma.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

2005 6.0 
110,000 High pressure oil pump $2,200.
140,000 EGR $1,400


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Late '05 Lariat Crew cab 4X4 :99K
1 bad O ring on the HP Pump
a couple of sensors

before they figured it was Only the O ring they replaced Every injector with the latest upgrades,Egr,Every sensor on the motor, any way near $7000 worth of parts and labor all to find out it was just an O ring---Great for me

Now:
My truck has No hesitation at take offs and plenty more power , gained 3 mpg at the 75mph range...all my good Lol , everything new that van be bolted on !


I'll drive it until it absolutely locks up then i'll put the cummins kit in it with who knows what tranny to back it.....that hopefully will be a while with the EGR delete kit! 

You shouldn't have any problems with your turbo on that model!


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

i have an 06 f250 4x4, changed the glowplug module and a hp pump o-ring last week.. 120,000 miles its for sale if yall know someone who wants it


----------



## Texan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

04 cc 4x4 long bed 6.0L with 105,000 and has never seen a shop since it was purchased.


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

*EGR Delete*

I also have a 2007 F-350 with the no-so-beloved 6.0 liter diesel engine. I recently turned 70,000 miles on this truck and so far, I have had to replace the EGR cooler twice.

My first EGR fix was after a round trip to Biloxi, MS from Rosenberg, TX. I was pulling a 5'x8' utility trailer with rods and reels, kayak, and a couple of coolers.

Less than 12,000 miles later, I had the wonderful opportunity to replace the EGR a second time after pulling my 29' travel trailer (GVWR 9500 lbs) to Mason, TX.

I spoke at length with the service manager in Brady about this problem and he recommended coolant changes between 20,000 - 40,000 miles. When I asked him where did Ford specify this, he clammed up. He also recommended fuel filter changes every 15,000 miles, which is also about half the recommended mileage between changes according to the owners manual.

I have heard of too many people having problems with fuel injectors and EGR cooler problems, so I would recommend dumping that truck as soon as you can get out of it. In the mean time, look into the EGR delete kit. As long as diesel engines are not required to pass emissions tests, this is a perfectly legal modification to your truck.

Good luck,
Willbo


----------



## Texan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

talking about the EGR delete how much does that cost to have done?


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

*EGR delete kits*

Look around on-line or check with your local diesel performance shops. I've seen EGR delete kits for less than $300 and upwards of $600.

Willbo


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

These 6.0's need the he77 driven out of them every once in a while, if i'm pulling my fifth wheel especially on some up hill pulls i'll give it he77!:cheers:


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I just got mine back from the shop......a glow plug went out. I was talking to my service advisor and he told me about Ford having a warranty that covers the 13 main problem compents of the 6/0 for up to 200,000 miles. If your under 100,000 this may be something to look into, if your having problems. I'm going to go ahead and pull the trigger instead of stepping into a new one. It will run you about 2600-2900 depending the dealership.


----------



## Summer Fisher (Jun 25, 2007)

*6.0*

05 f 250. 114000 miles on it. Just replaced the EGR cooler, oil cooler, and such worth 2,100 dollars. First sign is white smoke out of the exhaust. Had that happen at 53000 mile but FOrd said it was nothing. Then took it in at 71000 miles for white smoke and ford said nothing. Coming from hunting, overheating, losing coolant, white smoke, bam EGR and all.

"There is no way it has been going out that long. We cannot take care of that under warranty." Well f u.

Heard about delete kit. I need to find one. I am back to 19 mpg at 75 mph.


----------



## biglove04350 (Nov 18, 2009)

got 04' cc 350 long bed with 149,000 miles not had one problem with her she run like the day i got her.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

valve cover gasket, egr cooler twice, glow plugs twice, oil cooler
studdering again

i am going to put an egr delete kit


----------



## dirt dog (Feb 3, 2010)

Had a 06 F-350 great truck till it got to 32000 miles. Spent more time after that being towed than being driven. Had enough of that traded in 08, total disaster for me.


----------

